# 8 weeks out



## kkschaef (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm 8 weeks out from my next contest I'm hoping to bring my legs and abs in a little tighter this time. I just started my diet.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 29, 2005)

kkschaef said:
			
		

> I'm 8 weeks out from my next contest I'm hoping to bring my legs and abs in a little tighter this time. I just started my diet.


Looking very nice, I must say that you have a beautiful developed back, and tri's also very good, and shoulders for what show is it?


----------



## kkschaef (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you it's the Kansas City BB/ Fitness/ Figure Championships I'm competing in figure. I've busted my butt to bring up my back and shoulders they were my lagging parts not so much now. but i still need work.


----------



## sdupdike (Aug 1, 2005)

Looking good.  I agree, back does look great  .


----------



## HotMom23 (Aug 1, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

You look great, keep up the good work


----------



## kkschaef (Aug 2, 2005)

I've been on my diet a week and have already leaned alot since those photos.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 2, 2005)

Lookin good, my Sister is in the same contest I think!!! Her name is Chena Garnett!!! Her picture is on Jodie's website, Best of luck to ya!!!
www.Fitweardesigns.com I think!!!
Look in the Gallery section!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


----------



## kkschaef (Aug 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin good, my Sister is in the same contest I think!!! Her name is Chena Garnett!!! Her picture is on Jodie's website, Best of luck to ya!!!
> www.Fitweardesigns.com I think!!!
> Look in the Gallery section!!!



Your sister looks great.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2005)

kkschaef said:
			
		

> Thank you it's the Kansas City BB/ Fitness/ Figure Championships I'm competing in figure. I've busted my butt to bring up my back and shoulders they were my lagging parts not so much now. but i still need work.


 your back does look good-but start doing squats to shape your ass a little.


----------



## kkschaef (Aug 10, 2005)

I already do squats. have been for a long time.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2005)

but there's no ass cheek definition. dont get me wrong, youre fOINE!! but, your cheeks need a bit of muscle. Try doing deadlifts.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

kkschaef said:
			
		

> Your sister looks great.


Thank you, best of luck to you!!!


----------



## kkschaef (Aug 11, 2005)

I do deadlifts as well and step ups and lunges. Besides where are your photos so I can give you advice on what you need to improve.


----------



## kkschaef (Aug 21, 2005)

4 weeks to go.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 21, 2005)

kkschaef said:
			
		

> 4 weeks to go.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

>



Dont be a fucking chump.  If you have nothing positive or constructive to say, then dont post.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 23, 2005)

hey HEY! watch the language! That's terrible.


----------



## kkschaef (Aug 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont be a fucking chump.  If you have nothing positive or constructive to say, then dont post.


Thank you!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Looking good, keep it up, almost there!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2005)

your back is really well-defined though. I think you could win on that roadmap alone.


----------



## kkschaef (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank you I've worked very hard this past year on that. A little bit a t a time. I'll get there.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 1, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> but there's no ass cheek definition. dont get me wrong, youre fOINE!! but, your cheeks need a bit of muscle. Try doing deadlifts.


Yeah what ever buddy(and that's because this is the competition area)why don't you try and lose some weight and step onstage!
and now don't say that you have, because if you don't know that someone 4 weeks out has not got that definition yet that that is normal, and will come at a lower level of fat and water you have not competed and if you have you got last place with lowest score ever. remember that this is the competition area, not the photo gallery so don't go of and say stuff you now nothing about.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 1, 2005)

kkschaef said:
			
		

> 4 weeks to go.


Looking very nice  
as you get leaner I must say that you have great abs also, and the rest of the body looks great, but I do think that you legs might comeout short on the rest of your body.  
And You have very long muscles witch are a big plus on a woman and make you look very lean and sexy instead of big and fat.


----------

